
Wael Ghonim at TED - vamsee
http://www.arabist.net/blog/2011/3/6/wael-ghonim-at-ted.html
======
fondue
Who is Wael Ghonim, why should I watch this video?

~~~
jonursenbach
The Google executive(?) who set up the original Facebook event page that
inspired/kicked off the Egyptian revolution.

